# Favorite Actors?



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

It's too dern cold to be outside, so I'm watching "Mad Dog and Glory", a lesser-known De'Niro movie, but a beautiful love story. There are few De'niro movies that I don't like.
I watched "Open Range" last night, an old favorite, with my roommate's boy. He loved it, and after having a chat about gun safety and the difference between what is a toy and what is real, I put on my safety glasses and had a good time being "bad guy" while l'il Jake shot me (mostly in the face) with his Styrofoam dart gun. I'm a Costner fan, But Robert Duvalle is just awesome.
I'm a fan of westerns in general, especially if there's a decent plot line. If Sam Elliot is in it, I'm watchin'. I don't recall him making a poor performance.
Anyone else got favorite actors?


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Kevin Costner, SAM ELLIOT.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

Sir Sean Connery, John Wayne, Jason Statham to name three


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Jack Nicholson. He does bad, GOOD.

Mon


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Tom Selleck...especially cowboy Tom "Quigley Down Under", "Crossfire Trail", "Last Stand at Sabre River" and of course, "The Shadowriders", which has Tom AND Sam in it.

Hugh Jackman, Jason Statham, Robert Duvall, Tommy Lee Jones, Robert DeNiro (he was really great as the gay sky pirate in "Stardust"), Gerard Butler, Angelina Jolie....I could go on and on all day LOL


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Heck with the actors, LOLOL If there is enough explosions, gunfire, monsters stepping on people, spaceships exploding, aliens getting wasted, trip lines, jungle paths, snipers, fast cars, beautiful women, torn clothing, blood, suggestive lines, napalm, bullets, bombs, crashing planes, heavily armed helicopters, swords, ninjas, submarines, battleships, or giant machines that turn into other machines....

and plenty of beer...

I'll watch it, don't care who's the actor, I don't have TV so can i watch in on your box???? :buds:


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't have TV either. Old(er) actors, John Wayne and Henry Fonda. Newer, Tom Selleck, Sam Elliott. I enjoyed watching the actor in Longmire....James


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Snoopy,,,Bugs bunny,,,,Goldie Hawn,,,Tasmanian Fowler,,,,,


----------



## GrammaBarb (Dec 27, 2012)

Sam Elliott, of course, but also Myrna Loy and William Powell, circa 1939....and Bogart and Bacall. Oh, and a shout-out to all of the unknown Japanese characters who state with conviction, "Godzirra must not be arrowed to reach Tokyo!"

John Wayne in the original Stagecoach. Carole Lombard. Ginger Rogers, who did everything Fred Astaire did, only backwards and in heels.

Lots more---did I mention Sam Elliott? :banana:

Barb


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

John Wayne, Ben Johnson, Tom Selleck, Sam Eliiot, Robert Duval, Costner, sometimes. I mostly like westerns. I know there are others that I can't name right now, many are long gone.
Ed


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Any cowboy with a handlebar mustache does it for me! I could care less if he can actually act if he LOOKS handsome!!! =)

(And to think... my hubby thinks I watch westerns with him for the story lines....bwahaha!!!)


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm sweet on Tommy Lee Jones, Christopher Walken and Tim Curry (those lips! those legs!)


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't watch too many Movies,But I am a fan of Clint Eastwood- " Dirty Harry",and all of his spaghetti westerns. I also Like Charles Bronson, Al Pacino, Robert DeNiro,Lee Marvin , and "The Duke".


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Me too on the westerns with all the actors above. Got over 100 'Duke' movies. Watched Sahara the other night, as we don't have TV either. I don't know why, but that movie always leaves me feeling positive about life. Matthew McConaughey, Steve Zahn, funny. Penelope Cruz...whew! Just whew. 

Nicholas Cage in anything is great. DeNiro too. Ashley Judd and Tommy Lee Jones. Gene Hackman, Rachel Weisz, Dustin Hoffman, Russel Crowe, Mel Gibson, John Travolta--great bad guy. Natalie Portman, Viggo Mortensen, Morgan Freeman, and Julia Roberts. There's more. Better do like rk, and stop there, though.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

If they would bring back June Bugs on Cartoon Network, I might get satellite TV again L.A.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I watched "The Dallas Buyers Club" the other night. Matthew McConaughey and Jared Leto deserve Oscars for that.


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 24, 2011)

You all named many of the best. I cant come up with any new ones at the moment. One thing is for sure, I LOVE my westerns!! 

The gun fight in Open Range is one the THE best!! Also, 3:10 to Yuma, too!! Oh and Django Unchained was an awesome gun fight too!! LOL!!!


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Godzrilla, Mothra, The Blob, Rodan, King Kong!!! LOL


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

doingitmyself said:


> Godzrilla, Mothra, The Blob, Rodan, King Kong!!! LOL


LOL! Little Shop of Horrors!


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

I will watch anything that has 

Nicholas Cage
Morgan Freeman
Bruce Willis
Ahnold Swartzeneneengneger
Jake Gyllenhall

in it.
Even if Morgan Freeman just talks in it. 

I also love Jimmy Cagney movies and Fred and Ginger movies


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Those foreign names sure are a mouthful, huh? Yeah, Bruce Willis is great.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

Steve MacQueen!! Morgan Freeman is another must. PatrickStewart
Johny Depp (gee no gals mentioned him???!!!)


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

LOVE Bruce Willis! I will absolutely go and see whatever he's in. Johnny Depp...meh. He's not as great an actor as he thinks he is. I kinda got over him with Jack Sparrow and then all the Tim Burton stuff he's done.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Liam Neeson
Clive Owen
Chris Pine, Zachary Quinto, Simon Pegg, Sean Bean, Colin Farrell


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

The Downton Abby butler


----------



## mommatwo2 (Nov 7, 2013)

Have to start with Judy Garland then go with Gary Cooper, Gene Kelly, Jimmy Stewart, Danny Kaye, Fred and Ginger... I love all the old movie stars. Musicals and dancing are my ultimate favorite..


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Jimmy Stewart, Mel Gibson, Johnny Depp, Val Kilmer, Harrison Ford. For me, it's about the plot, not the actor.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

sustainabilly said:


> Me too on the westerns with all the actors above. Got over 100 'Duke' movies. Watched Sahara the other night, as we don't have TV either. I don't know why, but that movie always leaves me feeling positive about life. Matthew McConaughey, Steve Zahn, funny. Penelope Cruz...whew! Just whew.
> 
> Nicholas Cage in anything is great. DeNiro too. Ashley Judd and Tommy Lee Jones. Gene Hackman, Rachel Weisz, Dustin Hoffman, Russel Crowe, Mel Gibson, John Travolta--great bad guy. Natalie Portman, Viggo Mortensen, Morgan Freeman, and Julia Roberts. There's more. Better do like rk, and stop there, though.


 Yep, Nicholas Cage. He's in two of my all-time favorite movies, but they're some of his older works from before he reached "superstar" status, so you may not have seen them. "Red Rock West" is one, and also stars Dennis Hopper, another great. Another great Nicholas Cage film, and maybe my favorite movie of all time is "Wild at Heart". Crispin Glover is awesomely weird in it. If you're a Cage fan and haven't seen those, treat it like an emergency and watch 'em both while it's still cold enough to have an excuse to stay indoors and be lazy. 
Harvey Kietel! The original "Bad Lieutenant" is another great......brutal, but great. Not one to watch with the kiddo's, so be forewarned.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

rkintn said:


> Chris Pine, Zachary Quinto, Simon Pegg



Someone likes the new Star Trek movies :clap:

I think they casted them awesomely, my favorite is Karl Urban, he is perfect as McCoy and pretty darn hot to look at too :dance:


----------



## cathyharrell (Nov 9, 2003)

Tom Hardy, Gerard Butler


----------



## cathyharrell (Nov 9, 2003)

Daniel Craig


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Edward Norton in American History X.

Why did this man NOT win every award possible for this?


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Shygal said:


> Someone likes the new Star Trek movies :clap:
> 
> I think they casted them awesomely, my favorite is Karl Urban, he is perfect as McCoy and pretty darn hot to look at too :dance:


They did a fabulous job on the new Star Trek movies! I totally forgot Karl Urban! Have yous seen his TV series "Almost Human"? Totally worth watching for him alone


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

cathyharrell said:


> Tom Hardy, Gerard Butler


Tom Hardy in "Lawless" and Tom and Chris Pine in "This Means War"!


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

RideBarefoot said:


> Edward Norton in American History X.
> 
> Why did this man NOT win every award possible for this?


Good call.


----------



## homstdr74 (Jul 4, 2011)

Sure, I like all the above mentioned, but my favorites in the acting field are almost always the âcharacter actorsâ, whose performances often make the film work. Hereâs a few (there are many more), beginning with my favorite, Richard Jaeckel:

Richard Jaeckel; Charles Dutton; Alfred Molina; William Fichtner; Ron Perlman; David Morse; Stephen Lang; J.K. Simmons; Amanda Plummer; William Macy; Kathy Bates; Chris Cooper; Joe Pantoliano; Holly Hunter; Dennis Farina; Frances McDormand; John Turturro; Steve Buscemi.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

homstdr74 said:


> Sure, I like all the above mentioned, but my favorites in the acting field are almost always the âcharacter actorsâ, whose performances often make the film work. Hereâs a few (there are many more), beginning with my favorite, Richard Jaeckel:
> 
> Richard Jaeckel; Charles Dutton; Alfred Molina; William Fichtner; Ron Perlman; David Morse; Stephen Lang; J.K. Simmons; Amanda Plummer; William Macy; Kathy Bates; Chris Cooper; Joe Pantoliano; Holly Hunter; Dennis Farina; Frances McDormand; John Turturro; Steve Buscemi.


I have to admit, I don't recognize many of those names. I think it was Turturro that was in "Box of Moonlight" (great, great film), and Buscemi was in "Reservior Dogs", and one of my favorites, "Things to do in Denver When You're Dead".


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Linda Hunt is on the RADAR right now. I like her PBS narrations too. A giant character on NCIS LA. A powerful speaking voice and enunciation that seams effortless.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

swamp man said:


> I have to admit, I don't recognize many of those names. I think it was Turturro that was in "Box of Moonlight" (great, great film), and Buscemi was in "Reservior Dogs", and one of my favorites, "Things to do in Denver When You're Dead".



I recognize a few of the names. Ron Perlman played clay morrow in Sons of Anarchy, Hellboy, was in Blade 2 I bet if you saw their faces you would recognize nearly everyone of them


----------



## homstdr74 (Jul 4, 2011)

rkintn said:


> I recognize a few of the names. Ron Perlman played clay morrow in Sons of Anarchy, Hellboy, was in Blade 2 I bet if you saw their faces you would recognize nearly everyone of them


Pics and bios of some of them:

http://www.imdb.com/list/RH3oTizo5vg/


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

homstdr74 said:


> Sure, I like all the above mentioned, but my favorites in the acting field are almost always the âcharacter actorsâ, whose performances often make the film work. Hereâs a few (there are many more), beginning with my favorite, Richard Jaeckel:
> 
> Richard Jaeckel; Charles Dutton; Alfred Molina; William Fichtner; Ron Perlman; David Morse; Stephen Lang; J.K. Simmons; Amanda Plummer; William Macy; Kathy Bates; Chris Cooper; Joe Pantoliano; Holly Hunter; Dennis Farina; Frances McDormand; John Turturro; Steve Buscemi.



Stephen Lang was awesome in Gettysburg. William Macy is great in everything I have seen him in.
Kathy Bates can scare the heck out of you, like in Misery 
Steve Buscemi is also very good, not too fond of Alfred Molina or Dennis Farina.

Ron Perlman I believe was the main character in the TV series Beauty And The Beast, wasnt he?


----------



## homstdr74 (Jul 4, 2011)

Shygal said:


> Stephen Lang was awesome in Gettysburg. William Macy is great in everything I have seen him in.
> Kathy Bates can scare the heck out of you, like in Misery
> Steve Buscemi is also very good, not too fond of Alfred Molina or Dennis Farina.
> 
> Ron Perlman I believe was the main character in the TV series Beauty And The Beast, wasnt he?


Yeah, Perlman played "the beast". My wife and I enjoyed that series---the new one, not so much.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Kathy Bates in A Home of Their Own


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Lots of good actors out there. Paul Newman had a fairly broad range of parts, but I don't think even he could have pulled off all the stuff that Jimmy Stewart did. Stewart played a one legged ball player, a B-52 pilot (and he could really fly a B-52), a loveable nut with a big invisible rabbit as a friend, a suicidal father in a Christmas movie, a murderer (yep he could be the bad guy too), a western Sheriff cleaning up a town, a cop with high anxiety (Vertigo), and a lawyer in a movie widely regarded as the best legal drama ever filmed (Anatomy of a Murder). He did all this and still had time to serve his country in WWII and afterwards as a pilot (retired from the reserves as a General...and he earned it). The Nazi's put a bounty on his head in a failed attempt to get some propaganda fodder. His service didn't make him a better actor, but it sure made him pretty special when you consider that many of his contemporaries stayed home and made movies...for a lot more $'s than they were paying pilots.


----------



## homstdr74 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ramblin Wreck said:


> Lots of good actors out there. Paul Newman had a fairly broad range of parts, but I don't think even he could have pulled off all the stuff that Jimmy Stewart did. Stewart played a one legged ball player, a B-52 pilot (and he could really fly a B-52), a loveable nut with a big invisible rabbit as a friend, a suicidal father in a Christmas movie, a murderer (yep he could be the bad guy too), a western Sheriff cleaning up a town, a cop with high anxiety (Vertigo), and a lawyer in a movie widely regarded as the best legal drama ever filmed (Anatomy of a Murder). He did all this and still had time to serve his country in WWII and afterwards as a pilot (retired from the reserves as a General...and he earned it). The Nazi's put a bounty on his head in a failed attempt to get some propaganda fodder. His service didn't make him a better actor, but it sure made him pretty special when you consider that many of his contemporaries stayed home and made movies...for a lot more $'s than they were paying pilots.


Not to dismiss General Stewart, because he's one of my favorite actors and he certainly served his country, but here's a list of Hollywood actors and actresses that served during WWII:

http://www.jodavidsmeyer.com/combat/military/actors_in_wwii.html


----------



## azuresky (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm a lover of scifi. Amanda Tapping is my favorite, but there are so many good ones.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

homstdr74 said:


> Not to dismiss General Stewart, because he's one of my favorite actors and he certainly served his country, but here's a list of Hollywood actors and actresses that served during WWII:
> 
> http://www.jodavidsmeyer.com/combat/military/actors_in_wwii.html


Thanks homstdr74. And I didn't mean to omit/shun others who served. I focused on Stewart because of the breadth of his acting credits, the status of his career at the time he went into combat service (already an Oscar winner), and he continued to serve while acting for many years.

Thanks to the link you provided, I now know that Audrey Hepburn was a resistance courier during the war. I think it is ironic that on the AFI list of top actors and actresses, Jimmy Stewart and Audrey Hepburn are number 3 on their respective lists. The two actors ahead of Mr. Stewart (two of my favorites for sure) are Humphrey Bogart and Cary Grant, both of whom did not serve in WWII.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Russell Crowe in "A Beautiful Mind"
Morgan Freeman in anything but fave is "Shawshank Redemption"
Tom Hanks in "The Green Mile" and "Castaway", plus "Big" for good comedy
Jack Nicholson in "As Good As It Gets"
James Garner in "The Notebook"
Christian Bale in "Equilibrium"
Sam Elliot in anything
Liam Neeson and Jason Statham in anything action(I'd like to have both of them in my BOB for defense, lol, and uhhh, keeping warm, yeah, that's it)
Vin Diesel in the "XXX" movie

Nicole Kidman in "Cold Mountain" and "Eyes Wide Shut"
Meryl Streep in anything

Just for eye candy - Ian Somerhalder and Tatum Channing
Now y'all got me hankering for a movie night - it's been a while.

~ST


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

Jay Ryan...MmmmYummy


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Kathy Bates! "If you ever hit me again, one of us is going to the boneyahd." 
Robert Duvall is in so many movies that it is easy to miss what a great actor he really is. My favorite character of his is Jackson Fentry in Tomorrow. The movie has very little dialog. I just love it.
Sissy Spacek just melts my butter.
Forrest Whitaker is amazing. 
The Color Purple was such an amazing film, and it is criminal that it won not one Oscar.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

vicker said:


> Kathy Bates! "If you ever hit me again, one of us is going to the boneyahd."
> Robert Duvall is in so many movies that it is easy to miss what a great actor he really is. My favorite character of his is Jackson Fentry in Tomorrow. The movie has very little dialog. I just love it.
> Sissy Spacek just melts my butter.
> Forrest Whitaker is amazing.
> The Color Purple was such an amazing film, and it is criminal that it won not one Oscar.


 Spacek was AWESOME in "Coal Miner's Daughter", as was Tommy Lee Jones. Spacek actually did the singing in the Loretta Lynne role, and she has the voice of an angel. Great movie, all the way around.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Kathy Bates usually plays a strong woman, and shows that you don't have to be a beauty queen the beautiful. That quote was from Dolores Claiborne, I really like her in that one. It is a quote that I use at times. 
[YOUTUBE]uzGZy84FeRQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GrammaBarb (Dec 27, 2012)

FWIW, I just last night watched "Coming Home" and may actually be ready to forgive (or mostly forgive) Hanoi Jane Fonda. Regardless of her actual politics, she is an incredible actor.

Oh, and Adam Baldwin in Platoon.....I knew guys like his character.

(Oh, and as an aside: I knew James Stewart had served in the AAF, and flew B-17s and B-29s, but I never knew he could fly a B-52. They weren't built until 7 years after the end of the war---perhaps it was a courtesy flight of some kind? Just open-endedly curious.....)

Surprised none of the guys mentioned Veronica Lake........

Barb


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

GrammaBarb said:


> (Oh, and as an aside: I knew James Stewart had served in the AAF, and flew B-17s and B-29s, but I never knew he could fly a B-52. They weren't built until 7 years after the end of the war---perhaps it was a courtesy flight of some kind? Just open-endedly curious.....)
> 
> Surprised none of the guys mentioned Veronica Lake........
> 
> Barb


 Spent a few minutes on Google, but all I could find was that he flew on (but did not pilot) a B-52 bombing mission in Vietnam. He retired from the air force after 27 years of service in the reserves in 1968. Regan promoted him to general after retirement. His highest rank during WWII was colonel.
Wikipedia also said he considered abandoning acting for flying after the war, because he feared he wasn't that good of an actor, a feeling that was reinforced by the failure of his first post war movie: "It's a Wonderful Life". Strange the twists and turns that happen in life.


----------



## GrammaBarb (Dec 27, 2012)

Interesting! Thanks, RW.

Barb


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I thought of. Ms Lake. She was sure a hottie, and a tiny little thing, but wasn't so sure about her acting.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

John Wayne, Clint Eastwood, Jimmy Stewart, Morgan Freeman, Tom Hanks, Gene Hackman, Robert Duval, are the only ones I can think of right now. But it's early, (coz I stayed up too late) and I need more coffee!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Gene Hackman was great in Mississippi Burning. He nailed Georgia ******* so well it was hard for me to be convinced he wasn't from Ga.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm an Ed Norton fan too. (Fight Club, Primal Fear) Primal Fear reminds me that I've also always really liked Richard Gere.
I try to catch anything with John Cusack. I loved him in The Jack Bull, and Serendipity.
Oh.. loved Richard Harris..(Camelot, A Man Called Horse)
I agree, Cathy Bates is awesome. Loved her in Fried Green Tomatoes, and Misery. I've been trying to think of some other actresses I like, but that seems a bit harder. Anyone remember Nancy Mckeeon? (Jo, from The Facts of Life) She went on to do a number of Lifetime Channel type movies, and I always liked her.
I currently like Jennifer Lawrence from Hunger Games.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I like a good plot that is more wholesome than many are now days. 

I love the old classics; however, there are a few really good stories today. I'm specifically thinking of Avatar. Don't know who starred in it; but the story line and scenes were great!

The old Biblical movies like "The Ten Commandments" and the newer one like "The Passion" (very hard to watch) and "Jesus", the latter being a story line showing my Savior laughing a lot.

Some of my favorite actors/actresses are: Jean Simmons, Ann Blyth & Susan Hayward; James Steward, Gregory Peck, Paul Newman, Kirk Douglas

Some movies I can watch over and over:
The Big Valley
Lord of the Rings
So Big
Westward the Women
With a Song in My Heart
Daddy Long Legs, 
...too many to name...


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Watching The Mexican tonight. Pitt and Roberts work well together. James Gandolfini is great in it. Shame he died.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Glen Ford, Jimmy Stewart, and Henry Fonda in any Western. Robert Duvall, Sam Elliot, Clint Eastwood in any Western. Johnny Depp, except as Tonto. Morgan Freeman, Steve McQueen, Liam Neeson. John Wayne, and Kirk Douglas. George C. Scott.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Sam Elliott is an actor? LOL
I just want him to talk and I'm in heaven, HEAVEN!!!!


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Why do men like westerns so much?


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Shygal said:


> Why do men like westerns so much?



Hmmm,,,,Why do women,, like men,, who like westerns so much??


:shrug:

Psst,,,It's the horses, and then the cowgirls,,,,,,,


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Shygal said:


> Why do men like westerns so much?


 Scenery of the landscapes.
Adventure.
Fast horses.
Most guns are kinda' ugly now. The firearms of the old west are beautiful.

If there's a man who didn't, as a a boy, dream of saddling up his horse and hitting the trail with a bedroll and a Winchester to rescue the damsels in distress and rid the West of bad guys, he's probably in therapy or playin' for the pink team.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

I don't know about you guys, but I always wanted to find one of those 20 round revolvers!!and to the ethics they entrained, good conquers evil. these days it how much skin can we reveal and song sales


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Why do so many women like the guys these actors play in those westerns so much?


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

...because they are rugged, earthy and sexy.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Cause they are "SWEET",,,,,, :grit:


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

L.A. said:


> Cause they are "SWEET",,,,,, :grit:


Oh yeah, forgot the sweet...LOLOL,!!


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

Gregory Peck, Jimmy Stewart, James Dean


----------

